# Girls near Munchen?



## elleff (20. April 2012)

Hi all and first of all sorry for writing in English but I have just moved to Munchen and can't speak very much German yet.  I love mountainbiking and used to go most weekends when I lived in Scotland.  I would love to meet up with some other girls in the Munchen area.  I like most kinds of riding but definitely prefer the downhill part rather than climbing.  I like freeride and would like to visit one of the parks although I have more enthusiasm than skill.  I have been to a couple of DH trails in Scotland before I moved here and would love to go again although I would need to hire a bike as I don't have a DH bike yet.  I would be willing to travel to meet up with anyone, anyone fancy showing me around?


----------



## rclaire (30. Mai 2012)

Hi elleff, I live in Munich and enjoy mountainbiking too - although I prefer the climbing rather than the downhill part ;-) Have you been on any tours yet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elleff (30. Mai 2012)

Hi I've not been on any tours yet, my mtb is in the shop at the moment but I have been out on a city bike I have to Grünwald, thankfully there was not too much climbing involved


----------



## soe (17. Juni 2012)

hi elleff,

are you still searching for girls  how ride - cause i also do. i live in munich too and uphill riding is. def. not my fav. thing  
so if you are interested in some kind of trail riding and more contact me.
greetz

soe


----------



## elleff (17. Juni 2012)

Hey Soe, yes unfortunately I probably won't be able to go out now until the middle of July as my bike is in the shop then I will be away for 3 weekends but I would love to meet up when I get back.  I have been chatting to another girl on here who lives near Samerberg and was planning a visit there is you would fancy that?


----------



## soe (17. Juni 2012)

hey elleff, 
yes why not, i´ve never been there, so the first time for me to 
we can stay in contact, i hope u get your bike back soon!


----------

